# First attempt at whipped soap



## Jean (Apr 12, 2008)

Here are pictures of my first batch of whipped soap.  I added Flowering Dogwood as my fragrance and it smells like Spring.  I am going to make some more, it was a lot of fun.








[/url][/img]


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks great my frend!  Did you cut them on that new cutter?

Paul :wink:


----------



## Jean (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Paul,  Yes, I sure did and I really do like it.  I probably should have waited another few hours before I cut it but I was so anxious.  I have a question for you.  I have some recipes strickly for whipped soap, now can I substitute palm kernel for straight palm oil?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope, no go.  Palm Kernel is not the same as Palm Oil, as they have different SAP values and do different things in the recipe.  Sorry.  

Paul

ETA;  Palm Oil is called the "tallow" of veggie oils.  PKO is another cleaning/bubbly oil, like coconut and babassu.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 12, 2008)

If I may put my 2 cents worth in: no Jean, you cannot substitute palm kernel for palm, as their properties are quite different. Palm kernel is very similar to coconut, and palm is similar to lard. PKO is much harder and less 'moisturizing' or conditioning than palm. Palm gives less lather than PKO.

What are you using for a recipe calculator?


----------



## Jean (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh dear!!  Sure glad I ask.  Here is the recipe I was going to use I got it off of the Nizzy Moulds wet site, but I don't have any Palm Oil so I thought I might could use palm kernel.  I did't run it through soapcalc yet.  But I was going to.

Palm Oil   17.5 oz.
Coconut Oil 3.5 oz.
Canola Oil 4 oz.
Castor Oil 1.5 oz.

lye 3.8 oz.
water 10 oz.

Since I don't have any Palm Oil, what could I use instead?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Jean, either beef tallow or lard, if you don't mind.  Since you are here in MO, my customers do not care if there are AF's in my soap, as long as it is creamy, non-drying and bubbles well. You can go to a grocery store or Wal-Mart and pick up the Pre creamed shortening, which is mainly lard with some tallow and a tiny bit of veggie fats.  Use the lard setting on any calc.  

Paul


----------



## Jean (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay, Paul.  I have some pure lard that was given to me from a meat processor in my area.   I guess I will just use that, I will check everything first with soapcalc.    I am hoping it doesn't have that strong smell.  Thanks for your help.  Jean


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Melt your lard really slow, Jean, and it won' t smell. :wink:  
Your soaps you left are fantastic!  We are loving them and Phyllis loves the candle! 8)  It was sure nice to meet you and your brother.  

Paul


----------



## Jean (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you for the compliment Paul.  My brother and I both really enjoyed visiting you and Phyllis.  I am glad you like the soap and candles.   I really do like the soap you gave me, it lathers better than mine.  You gave me a copy of "something" while I was there and I am going to try it, is that what you used in the soap you gave me?
I will try melting the lard very slowly.  Thanks, tell Phyllis hello!
Jean


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes it is Jean. That "something" is in that soap I gave you! :wink:    

Tell m how you like it all and with the lard.

Paul


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, so pretty!  Wish I could smell it!!


----------



## Jean (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is the results of the batch of whipped soap I made using Lard instead of Palm Oil, also used coconut oil, canola oil and castor oil.  It has been scented with Honeysuckle fragrance oil.  The only thing I would do next time is make sure the coconut oil was well blended.  I am wondering if I could melt it first and then let it solidify again before whipping.  Anyway, this soap has the most awesome bubbles and lather.  










[/img]


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2008)

Fantastic!!!  I would love to try that in the future.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

The colors are gorgeous and so is the texture! Great job!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm glad it worked out well for you my friend!  Nice texture.  What did you sprinkle on top?

Paul :wink:


----------



## Jean (Apr 15, 2008)

Sugar!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Apr 15, 2008)

OK I made an attempt at a whipped soap this weekend.  I used lard and Plam Kernel oil, I scented it with BBW Breathe Happiness.  It took 3 days before I could get it out of the mold, it was so darn soft.  I am going to cut it when I get home.  This is what I did:  I put all the oils in the pot, added the chunky lard and whipped the snot out of it for like an hour.  Then I added my lye and whipped for another 30 mins.  I think it grew about an inch in the pot.  I molded it and am going to cut it 4 days later.


----------



## Jean (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry you are still waiting to cut your soap.  This is what I did.

I put lard and coconut oil into a stainless steel bowl.  Whipped with just a little hand mixer until it was nice, creamy and light and probably doubled in size. 

Then I added canola oil and castor oil that had been blended together.  Whipped that for a while.

Next I add my lye solution, very slowly, whipping all the time very slowly.
BTW, the lye solution was VERY cold when I added it to the oils.

When I decided it looked about right (I was guessing) I added the fragrance oil.  At this point it got a little thin, but I just kept whipping.  It was a very nice consistency when I poured it up.  Actually, I took out some and colored it, then poured it on top of the first pour.

I poured up two three lb. molds.  The first one I lined each side of the mold, before putting the mold together, with saran wrap.  When I unmolded it the following morning, it was a breeze to unmold, just peeled the saran right off, but you can see I had a few wrinkles.

The second three lb. mold, I just poured up the soap.  The next morning I could see I might have a little trouble getting the soap out, so I plopped it in the freezer for about an hour.  The sides of the mold still did not pop right off, so I ran hot water over a wide "slicer", got it real warm and inserted it between the soap and the mold, and out it came.  

I have found this to be a lot of fun and very quick.  These are going to have to be my "luxury" bars and am now trying to decide how to package them.

Jean


----------



## IanT (Apr 15, 2008)

very nice job! I like them!! look like theyd make great gifts!!


----------

